# Guppies?



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

How much room is the min for a few male OR female ( i don't want babies yet) fancy guppies? i have a Small new tank ( i got at a garage sale with some gravel for a buck) that i really really want to put some guppies in, but its only a gallon and i don't have space for anything bigger  why do i suspect that they need more room? i would have maybe 4 male fancy guppies and possibly a snail, but nothing more (other than plants and hiding places)


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

you should be able to do 2 in the tank you picked up. 4 would be pushing it


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I really don't think you can put guppies in something that small but I relly don't know for sure.Maybe someone else can tell you for sure.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok thanks! ill look into getting 2. Any other advice on them?
i am going to keep a look out for some bigger tanks to set up this summer, and then possibly will be able to breed some... just for fun. or bettas... haven't decided...

but thanks!

i am going to Eugene monday and will probably return with either guppies or a delta tail betta, or both if my mom is feeling extra nice...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol thanks. 
Since Surimi seems to be doing wonderfully, then if i "fall in love" with a delta tail betta i will definatly show up with one or both. But it depends if they have one i like


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A delta tail would be nice!  I would love to have one.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

i would love to have a butterfly one or a blood red one but i do'nt think they will


eveywhere i look it says that the guppies need 1 gallon of water per fish and a filter, is that true? if so i am doomed


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd like a red one like the one in Kim's avatar. I've never seen one that bright red in my petstores.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

does it have a filter?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Does what have a filter?


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

the tank? Also, I think it would be better used for one of the bettas that you have in bowls...


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

also, don't get 2 guppies, only one cuz the females will already be pregnent and have babies, and the males will get aggresive with eachother.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't have a filter for my 4 gallon. I don't want to have to go through cycling.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

ya, bettas don't need them, but guppies do.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, I know other fish do. I just don't want to go through all the hassle with my bettas. If it was necessary then I guess I'd have to. lol


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

lol! ya I always get the kits that are easy to put together!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Emmnemms said:


> How much room is the min for a few male OR female ( i don't want babies yet) fancy guppies? i have a Small new tank ( i got at a garage sale with some gravel for a buck) that i really really want to put some guppies in, but its only a gallon and i don't have space for anything bigger  why do i suspect that they need more room? i would have maybe 4 male fancy guppies and possibly a snail, but nothing more (other than plants and hiding places)


 If you want snails, make sure the tank is free of copper traces. Unchelated copper is dangerous to any invertebrates.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok thanks all. No no filter. Really, my bettas are fine where they are. bubble nests to prove it.

Do guppies *need* a filter? my mom said they used to have lots of them and they never had a filter for any of them...?

The fortunate thing out here is our water is different than most and doesn't have any chlorine, or very little, as little as they can get away with, and almost no minerals or anything added. almost plain all water

Thanks lupin, the snail won't be added for a while

Do i need to cycle the tank for guppies? no where else has mentioned it?


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

also, do i have to have a "co-ed" tank? can i have 3 males together? or will they be to agressive? also can to different types of guppies be together or do they need to be only fancy with fancy ?


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

I kepp guppies, they do need a filter, and you can't keep more than one male together in that small of a tank cuz they will harrass eachother. If you would like fish for the tank other that bettas, ou could try lesser killifish maybe? You could also get away with some ghost shrimp with no filter. They are really interesting, and only like 37 cents!


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

26 cents here.

Ok so i got a 2 gallon filtered heatered tank, (actually it was a kit ... $16 brand new! but i have to exchange it for another one, so put off for a few days... same set up, just a different one b/c it was missing part of the lid)

I would love! to have a black mollie, but i am pretty sure they need more room...

hmmm i will have to think about it. I have till march 4th


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

btw, if i do have guppie babies, is there a way to get rid of them? i don't want to end up with thousands of guppies and nothing to do with them. will people take them off craigslist? i would like to get money for them, but don't expect to, rather expect to just give them away...


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Most guppies just eat their babies. In a two gallon heated I'd get three male guppies or 2 male guppies and some ghost shrimp.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

In a 2 gallon I would do a small shoal of _Boras Merah, Microrasbora,_ etc, and plant in. Get a few Cherry Shrimp. And you have one pretty tank.

If you are dead set on guppies, I wouldn't do more than 2. That is pushing it. Heck, I wouldn't even do more than 1.

I doubt you would get money on guppies... anywhere. They are the most common fish available You would even have problems getting rid of them. The Ghost shrimp would help on population cut, though.

Black mollies get way too big and make way too much waste.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Hmm, i guess guppies may not work, though i love the fancy guppies  i kinda like the microasbora though...

i think i may have also just picked up a 3 gallon tank on craigslist... if i am able to get it, i think i will put a betta in it, and if the filter is to strong just turn it off, shouldn't be a problem...

Eh figured so, didn't set my heart on it...


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

no, leave the filter on. it doesn't matter if its strong. put a betta in there!!!  you will have even MORE bubble nests than you do now!


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

10/ $1 here


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Emmnemms said:


> Hmm, i guess guppies may not work, though i love the fancy guppies  i kinda like the microasbora though...
> 
> i think i may have also just picked up a 3 gallon tank on craigslist... if i am able to get it, i think i will put a betta in it, and if the filter is to strong just turn it off, shouldn't be a problem...
> 
> Eh figured so, didn't set my heart on it...


I the filter is too strong, then look up the Red Sea Nano Filter/Azoo Palm Filter. They are small filters for tanks up to 5 gallons, and have very low flow. My sister has one in her betta tank (technically mine because I do the work, but who cares. lol) and it works very well.

And make sure you get a heater.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

yea except now she said it isn't a 3 gallon :-( probably a 2. but still be better than what i have them in now. I can't decide to move sushi or Surimi over. Sushi is like 3 times his size, but seems happy where he is.
surimi is small (about the size of a female) is really skittish, but i don't know if it would be better to move him or not... if it would help at all...? oh well ill figure something out


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

I would put the least healthy one in the bigger tank, or the least happy, altho it sounds like they are both content


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would put the most easygoing of the two in the new tank.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

oh, really? I would give the more active one more room. orry dramaqeen, not trying to be rude, i just have differing opinions than you


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I just meant move the one that gets the least stressed out. A betta that is high strung might not like being moved. They're funny little guys. lol Don't be sorry for expressing your opinion, veganchick. We all have the right to express our opinion as long as we aren't rude and you weren't being rude.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I thought that is what Dramaqueen said. Put the most easygoing (the smaller one) in the little tank. And I agree.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

The smaller one is the high strung one. My only concern about putting the easy going on is that he doesn't swim around as much. he seems more to just float on the plant and watch people in the room, while the other one is always darting around. so it seems like the little one would appreciate more swimming room

oh, and both of them are healthy now. all of surimi's fin rot has disappeared.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

My bad; I thought the small one was the least-energetic. Put the least-energetic in.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Emmnemms, they are your fish so you decide which one is right for the bigger tank.  I'm sure either one would be very happy in a nice big tank. I had a little trouble deciding which fish would go in my new tank. In the end, I put my newest, most active one in it and he loves it.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Yea i am thinking ill put the little one it, though seems to just be adjusting now...? i don't know, ill toss a coin or something


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That sounds like a good idea if you can't decide. lol


----------

